# Canon Announces the EOS M10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

```
<em>Compact Addition to the EOS M-Series of Cameras Is Flexible, Stylish and Fun With an Emphasis on Connectivity</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 13, 2015 –</strong> For capturing and sharing life’s important moments with great clarity, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the EOS M10 interchangeable lens digital camera. A compact and stylish design, the EOS M10 camera has the features and lens options to help photographers expand their creativity and the mobile compatibility and size for social-sharers to stay connected with sharp images that are sure to draw ‘Likes’.</p>
<p>Adding to its compact design, the EOS M10 camera is fitted with a new retractable EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens, that shortens and locks into a compact size when not in use. This retractable Canon interchangeable lens provides outstanding image quality that helps the EOS M10 camera remain small and lightweight to go with you anywhere.</p>
<p>For those “selfie” moments that can’t be missed, the EOS M10 camera’s three-inch screen tilts up 180 degrees to help make sure everyone is in the shot. The touch panel LCD screen also lets users browse images and navigate menus with ease. The camera’s Creative Assist mode makes it easy to adjust settings and add effects such as brightness, background blur, vividness of color, contrast, warmth and filter effects to create share-worthy images on the go – letting you stylize your photos and capture the moment just as you want. And, to help everyone look their selfie-best, the Self Portrait mode adjusts camera effects and settings to enhance skin smoothness and brightness.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Preorder Canon EOS M10 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1188036-REG/canon_0584c011_eos_m10_mirrorless_cam.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM10K.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VPxwZ3" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>“This is the camera for the social media generation, including those who love to take and share high-quality photos and video while on the go. It will help them make the transition to a dedicated, high-quality digital camera, because of its mobile compatibility and creative options,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The built-in Near Field Communication (NFC) functionality of the EOS M10 camera is compatible with most current AndroidTM devices<span class="green">**</span> for easy setup of Wi-Fi® communication, and the camera’s Mobile Device Connect Button supports wireless connectivity with IOS® and AndroidTM devices. The EOS M10 camera also supports wireless remote control featuring live view in compatible Apple® and Android devices using Canon’s free Camera Connect app<span class="green">***</span>, available through the Apple App Store and Google PlayTM store.</p>
<p>The EOS M10 camera is fully compatible with Canon’s Connect Station CS100, a home hub device that provides a fast and easy way to store photos and videos from the camera as well as view them on the living room TV, transfer them to social media networks and share them with other linked Connect Station CS100 devices, for an added level of sharing.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The EOS M10 camera is scheduled to be available through authorized Canon dealers in November 2015, and will be offered in a kit with the EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $599.99. The camera body is available in black or white, and will also be available in gray exclusively through the Canon Online store at <a href="http://shop.usa.canon.com/">http://shop.usa.canon.com/</a>.</p>
<p>In addition, the new EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM zoom lens is scheduled to be available in November 2015 at an estimated retail price of $299.99 and a silver version of the current EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM zoom lens also is scheduled to be available in November 2015 at an estimated retail price of $349.99.</p>
<p>Canon EOS M10 Digital Camera Specifications Summary:</p>
<ul>
<li>18.0 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor, ISO 100-12800 (expandable to H:25600)</li>
<li>Canon DIGIC 6 Image Processor</li>
<li>Hybrid CMOS AF II for accurate autofocus along with maximum continuous shooting speeds up to 4.6 fps</li>
<li>3.0-inch tilt-type (180º up) LCD monitor (approximately 1,040,000 dots)</li>
<li>Full HD 1920×1080 movies at 24p and 30p in MP4 format</li>
<li>Self Portrait mode to adjust camera effects, including skin smoothness and brightness</li>
<li>Compatible with all EF-M lenses as well as full line of EF and EF-S lenses*</li>
<li>Compact size at just 4.2 x 2.6 x 1.3 inches, and just over 10.5 ounces (including battery and memory card)</li>
<li>Built-in retractable flash</li>
<li>Built in Wi-Fi and NFC (Near Field Communication) plus Mobile Device Connect Button</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Preorder Canon EOS M10 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1188036-REG/canon_0584c011_eos_m10_mirrorless_cam.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM10K.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VPxwZ3" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## -1 (Oct 13, 2015)

The M3 is now available body only though. That's good...


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 13, 2015)

A new camera for "Likes" and "Selfies", exciting ;D


----------



## Nininini (Oct 13, 2015)

Same $600 price as the Sony A6000.

Yet the canon has:

-no viewfinder
-no mode dial
-no hotshoe
-no grip
-no 1080P @ 60FPS
-slower lens
-only 18MP.

Yeah...this will sell.../sarcasm.

This camera might have been competitive 6 years ago.


----------



## bf (Oct 13, 2015)

Nobody noticed we got two new lenses. That 15-45 and a SILVER 55-200!


----------



## Act444 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll probably get one when there's a sale!


----------



## steliosk (Oct 13, 2015)

lets hope the 15-45 wont be so terrible such as the sony 16-50


----------



## bradfordswood (Oct 13, 2015)

Besides the tilting screen, is there any difference between the M10 and the original EOS M?


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh look, a Sony NEX 3... 4 years after the fact. Who's been the director of this mirrorless unit at Canon that should be rolled out the door?


----------



## Etienne (Oct 13, 2015)

The long long wait for a 5D mk IV, a C100 mk III, and a EOS-M PRO continues ....

.... unless I go for the Sony PXW-FS5 and A7s II combo.


----------



## Bernard (Oct 13, 2015)

Nininini said:


> Same $600 price as the Sony A6000.



You can't compare the street price of a close-out model with the list price of a new model. The Sony is cheap because nobody wants to get caught with excess stock when its replacement comes.

I understand which of the two models you prefer, but I would get the one that's fun to use, solidly built, and provides the best color and skin tones. Extra points if that camera is made by a company that stands behind their products.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree that this should have been $200 cheaper.
Maybe it's a new 18MP sensor and it performs really well?
Maybe the 15-45 is just this super amazing sharp and distortion free lens?

I guess if the kit lens is good it shoiuld have been $499, but if they want to see progress they should sell the body on its own for $299.


----------



## paulc (Oct 13, 2015)

Engineering is about managing compromises. That lens is low cost and collapses, so what do you think got compromised? Don't worry, you can always fix it in post! Maybe the sharpness slider will help too.


----------



## RBNYC (Oct 13, 2015)

I wonder how many years it will take before we get a DSLR with higher dynamic range? 

I don't know if I'm alone on this, but I could care less about a Canon mirrorless camera, or the entire EF-M system for that matter. I just want to see them making improvements to their fundamental DSLR technologies. I know a lot of people love mirrorless cameras but I don't really see why because with any decent lens attached the size benefit goes away, so you wind up saving half an inch of bag space to get a camera that is uncomfortable to hold and has awkwardly placed dials/buttons. If the body and lenses could both be both small, without sacrificing image quality, that would be something--but at Canon's pace maybe our grandchildren will get to see something like that. 

It seems to me that everyone is getting it wrong when it comes to mirrorless cameras right now. IMO it comes down to two things--a good sensor, and a body that is comfortable with good analog controls. The Sony a7r-ii has a good sensor, but their interface is clunky and AF with the metabones + EF lenses didn't work well for me in anything but broad daylight. AF worked much better with Sony lenses, but they don't have enough great compatible lenses. Perhaps my a7r-ii was defective because it seems like everyone else is in love with it. Otherwise, if I had to use a mirrorless right now, it would probably be a Fujifilm because they're the only company that gets it right when it comes to analog controls, and their sensors and lenses are good enough. The only thing they lack is a full-frame sensor with very high resolution.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 13, 2015)

bradfordswood said:


> Besides the tilting screen, is there any difference between the M10 and the original EOS M?



This is more comparable to the M2. Besides the Digic 6 processer, the M10 also has a popup flash and flip screen which are both missing from the M2. The M2 does has a rear dial, hotshoe, better standard grip, (M10 has an optional add-on grip) and a partial mode dial on top.


----------



## Bernard (Oct 13, 2015)

RBNYC said:


> I know a lot of people love mirrorless cameras but I don't really see why because with any decent lens attached the size benefit goes away



The EOS M is a lot smaller than the A7 series, and so are the lenses. I carry my M around in a bag that would be much too small for an SLR. The M3 is a bit bigger, but still not as big as an SLR.

I haven't had any issue with dynamic range. Mind you, I loved Kodachrome. That film had a DR issue, but it was easy enough to work around.


----------



## bf (Oct 14, 2015)

bradfordswood said:


> Besides the tilting screen, is there any difference between the M10 and the original EOS M?


Besides tilting screen:
+ newer processor, WiFi, liveview control, and NFC 
- lack of hot shoe , and perhaps body construction
compared to m2 .. it's available globally!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Oct 14, 2015)

If they had included a hotshoe for an evf I would consider this, or if they had included and evf. I'm waiting for the M4 with an evf, then I think I've found my perfect hiking setup. The 11-22mm is tiny; they nailed it. Hullo, mirrorless camera makers, you need to have small lenses too, no? The 11-22 is a great example of that. It's as small as the smallest 4/3 Olympus ultra-wide.


----------

